# Infiniti QX30 Concept Oozes Style



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Not wanting to be left out of the subcompact crossover party, Infiniti has debuted the QX30 at the Geneva Motor Show.*
> 
> A model destined for production, the QX30 will join the Q30 compact car as part of a new family of smaller Infiniti models.
> 
> Using a seven-speed automatic transmission and all-wheel drive, the QX30 will be a global product that uses both gasoline and diesel engines. Powering the concept is a 2.0-liter turbocharged four-cylinder engine that Infiniti says hints at a full range of future turbocharged powertrains.


Read more about the Infiniti QX30 Concept Oozes Style at AutoGuide.com.


----------

